# Bowel Obstruction Timeline in Dogs



## DaisyandChazsMom (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a 30 pound puggle. She is 4 years old & looooves eating dirty panties (GROSS!) She eats them whole. We are VERY careful about keeping them where she cant get to them, but shes a sneak and still somehow gets to them here and there. Usually when she does, she throws them up almost immediately. Other times she passes them when she poops. We have been to the vet, but I still am worried sick so I wanted to see if anyone has had experience with this and can MAYBE put my mind at ease. I believe if she got to panties, it would have been Tuesday or earlier would she be very sick by now? Here is the timeline and more details if needed (lots of details, sorry for the long post!)
-Wednesday had a few runny bowel movements
-Thursday night  Threw up a pair of panties! (shes killing me!)
-Thursday at 1am  had a few runny bowel movements. She had a little bright red blood in it. I took a sample at that point and dropped it off at the vet for testing the next morning.
-Friday - had 1-2 runny bowel movements
-Friday afternoon  my daughter called me saying she was shaking badly. I thought she was having a seizure. Rushed home from work to see that she was fine, just shivering a bit. Took her to vet immediately. 
-What the vet said: I told the vet my concerns about her eating underwear and he said it doesnt appear to be an obstruction. He said since she hasnt vomited (besides the one episode), and shes eating, drinking, not lethargic, and appears to be in no pain, he doesnt think that was a concern. Stool sample came back fine. He said the blood in the diarrhea was probably just from her straining. He said we could run a bunch of tests regarding the diarrhea, but its best to just give meds that treat a majority of the issues and see how she is doing by Monday. He prescribed some meds to help with diarrhea (lomotil), and two antibiotics (amoxicillin and metronidazole.) I gave her meds immediately when we got home around 6pm.
- Saturday  Now she is not pooping! I called the vet around noon and they said it was fine, and to stop the lomitil tomorrow unless she still has diarrhea. But its 9pm now on Saturday and she still has not pooped! She is still eating fine, has energy, etc I have given her a little milk to help her go, but she still has not. I am making sure that she is getting plenty of fluids. Took her on two walks since that usually does the trick, but no luck.

I really appreciate your thoughts on this!! This is my baby girl and I am freaking out!!!! I also appreciate any suggestions or advice.

I AM GOING TO THE VET AGAIN ON MONDAY IF SHE HAS STILL NOT GONE. IF YOU ARE GOING TO REPLY TO TELL ME TO TAKE HER TO THE VET, NO NEED TO WASTE YOUR TIME. THANKS!


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

No experience with bowel obstructions, but here in the UK there are lots of bugs going around causing loose bowels and/or vomiting at the moment. It may be that your dog has just got a bug and the anti diarrhea meds have done their job and slowed everything down.

I hope she's better soon.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ben used to eat socks  - usually 2 at a time (you know how you fold one over the other to keep them together ... like that).

Thankfully they did always reappear ....... I think the longest time was around (a very worrying) 72 hours

Hope she's OK


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

FROM my own (or my dogs experience!) over a 4 or 5 day period, 

In our case she was either throwing up!
Or had the runs terribly, blood, slime, poo!
NEVER together!

It was a partial blockage, and by the time the vet operated it was almost too late as her bowels has started to die??

don't think I have explained this that well as it was all quiet hazy! I knew she was really bad but somehow there seemed no urgencu from the vet until, as I said it was almost too late.

Personally, I think I would be having a word with another vet, sooner rather the later.



Hope you get sorted out


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If she had bright red blood in her faeces ie fresh blood then that is usually from the lower end of the digestive tract so could well be straining, or you sometimes get loose motions/diarrhoea usually with a mucos (clear jelly like substance) and specks of red blood when a dogs got collitis which is inflammation of the bowel which a light bout often clears up on its own anyway especially with missing a meal and a light resting diet or for worse difficult bouts meds clear it up which he has given you anyway. When to worry is usually black and/or tarry like faces which means there is some bleeding and in bigger quantities further up the digestive tract.

shaking can be a sign of stress, pain or a fever, but as that stopped quickly and you got her checked anyway and assuming he checked and there was no sign of a temperature and was a one off, doesnt seem to be anything to worry about.

With a blockage the classic signs depending on where an obstruction is and if a complete or a partial, is usually off food and water, very lethargic, restless, not eating and drinking, vomitting especially if they are eating soon after eating and lots of stretching and arched backs that usually indicate pain especially abdominal.

You can still get defeacating or for awhile and depending on where and what type of blockage, and that does tend to be very loose, diarrhoea or watery as usually whats behind the blockage and was previously eaten and digesting is hurried up for some reason.

Not pooping or once what was eaten prior to the blockage occuring is passed can be sign of a blockage, but usually other symptoms do develope as time goes on as described above. 

often after a bad bout of diarrhoea and especially if anti-diarrhoea medication is given it can be awhile before anything gets going and you can almost have the symptoms of constipation. So it could be the medication.

Agree though if in doubt get her checked especially with her history, even though you have been lucky so far, that she has either thrown it up or its managed to pass through, doesnt mean to say you will be lucky everytime.

Usually vets often have an idea by the size and weight of dog to object swallowed ratio if there is a chance that it will cause problems or not. There is actually an injection that will make them instantly vomit if do catch her anytime eating things. As long as you get them to the vets relatively quickly before the object has left the stomach to make its way through the intestines
(where most blockages do occur) then you can get it expelled before it can pass any further down the tract, so something to remember maybe with her history at the moment.

The other thing you need to be aware of too is something called intusseption
its a telescoping on the bowel, where one length of bowel goes into the other length, and if that happens and sometimes an object passing through can cause it amongst other causes then that can cause problems, as an object that may have been small enough to pass through normally, can get stuck and cant because of the intusseption.


----------



## DaisyandChazsMom (Jan 13, 2013)

thank you all! 
she still seems totally fine so I think I'm just being paranoid! she really has had no classic signs of a blockage. I also think she had a bit of normal stool this morning! I found my other somewhat new dog trying to eat it, which makes me think it's not his own since he's not known to eat his own poop . gross!! plus it looked a little too big. so I think we are fine! I will keep a close eye on her. 
I have made her puke myself with instruction from an emergency vet . they just need a little hydrogen peroxide, mixed with a bit of peanut butter or milk . it's totally safe and works like a charm within 10 minutes. if anyone tries it just Google for correct dosage . I have a 30 pound dog and 1.5 tablespoons does the trick. when my daughter was young my dog got to chocolate several times!!


----------



## DaisyandChazsMom (Jan 13, 2013)

she pooped a good, healthy one too! I've never been so happy to see poop! 
thanks again everyone! this has taught me a big lesson to really figure out how to keep her away from panties .
so happy! I love my dog .


----------

